# Schwinn Fleet 24”



## Driftpr (May 2, 2018)

*Here’s my Schwinn Fleet 24 Inch all Original.Any 24 Inch fans out there let’s see*


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 2, 2018)

My 65 American, now has a front rack too.


----------



## REC (May 2, 2018)

I like the 24" ones too, and have a few in the group. Several of them are accompanied by the 20" and 26" siblings.
 Here's what live with us:
'52 Juvenile (DX) Ballooner - 3 Sizes




'55 Flying Star (3 Sizes)




'59 Tornado Arch-Bar




'60 Corvette 




'61 Tornado (3 sizes)




62 Typhoon (3 sizes)




'64 Fleet (3 sizes)




'65 American (3 sizes)




'65 Fiesta




The red Typhoon I had as my first ever bike was of the 24" variety, and these are a reminder to me of that bike. They're all  hoot to ride. Takes me back about 55 or so years to the first one I had.

REC


----------



## Driftpr (May 2, 2018)

Very nice collection there. I had a Schwinn fiesta I sold it not too long ago.


----------



## Driftpr (May 14, 2018)

Any Hornets 24 Inch :eek:


----------



## REC (May 15, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> Any Hornets 24 Inch :eek:




The 24" Hornet was not the same tube configuration as the 26". I have a 24" frame on the wall here that I have not had the time to do anything with yet. One day in the future....



This frame was used for the 24" Hornet and also for the 24" Spitfire model - Not a "straightbar" as the 26" was. The early 50's 24" Hornets were cantilever frames.
REC
PS: Based on further reading/research, later ones also had canti frames - these were in-between


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 16, 2018)

For sale


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 9, 2018)

Another fleet, black and white, slimline tank, schwinn s light and seat, cool chrome rear rack, it’s a super clean original 24”...


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 9, 2018)

Phattiremike said:


> Another fleet, black and white, slimline tank, schwinn s light and seat, cool chrome rear rack, it’s a super clean original 24”...
> 
> View attachment 850319
> 
> ...



Great pick amazing in such a nice condition enjoy!!!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 9, 2018)

Early balloon tire frame


----------



## Driftpr (Sep 7, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 19, 2019)

REC said:


> I like the 24" ones too, and have a few in the group. Several of them are accompanied by the 20" and 26" siblings.
> Here's what live with us:
> '52 Juvenile (DX) Ballooner - 3 Sizes
> View attachment 799487
> ...



Man, I dig what you are up to here. The Continental  stem on the Typhoon is a cool, subtle touch. An old kid who knows his Schwinn parts! I'm searching for a 24" frame to do pretty much the same thing. Not too many of them kicking around the Hawaiian Islands!


----------

